# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أعربي البيت..

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من تعرب هذا البيت؟

وَإِذا المَنِيَّةُ أَنشَبَت أَظفارَها *** أَلفَيتَ كُلَّ تَميمَةٍ لا تَنفَعُ

هذا على سبيل التدارس وتنشيط مراكز اللغة في المخ : )
والخطأ معفو عنه وإن عسر عليكن سأضع غيره إن شاء الله.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

:Smile: أبتسـامه :Smile: 
جيد أختي ولكن للأسف أنا متخصصه في الكيمياء أكثر من العربي
ولكن لابأس لو حاولنا لـ أجل أختي الغالي التوحيد

الواو: حرف عطف أو على حسب ما قبلها
اذا: اداة ظرفية شرطية غير جازمه 
المنية: فاعل لفعل محذوف .
أنشبت: فعل ماض مبني على الفتحة الظاهرة . والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هي.
اظفارها: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصب الفتحه الظاهره على اخره وهو مضاف ..
الفيت: فعل ماض مبني على الفتحه الظاهره على اخره.
كل: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه تنوين الفتح الظاهر على اخره. 
تميمة: مضاف اليه مجرور بتنوين الكسر الظاهر على اخره.
لا: النافية .
تنفع: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفغع الضمة الظاهرة على اخره.والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديرة هي.

هل أصبت!؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
هذا وأنتِ غير متخصصة باللغة العربية, كيف لو تخصصتِ؟

أكملي المعادلة إذن : )

CH4 + ½O2 __cu 100 


أنا أيضا غير متخصصة في اللغة العربة, لكني أحبها كثيرا..إجابتكِ ممتازة وهذه بعض التعليقات:

اظفارها: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصب الفتحه الظاهره على اخره وهو مضاف ..
لعل المقصود أن أظفار مضاف والهاء مضاف إليه. 

الفيت: فعل ماض مبني على الفتحه الظاهره على اخره.
فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بتاء الفاعل.

كل: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه تنوين الفتح الظاهر على اخره. 
ليس تنوينا بل هي شدة وفتحة فهو مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة, وهو مضاف.


والآن .. أتريدين أن تضعي لنا نصا للإعراب أم أضع أنا؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جميل هي المعادلات
عند تفاعل الميثان مع اثنتين من الأكسجين ...يعطي--->co+2h2o
ch4+ ½o2 ----.>co+2h2o 

هاتي ماعندكي..لربما اصبت اصابه كامله............_(أبت  ســـــــامه)

----------


## مروة عاشور

رائعة مشاركتك بورك فيك أخيتي الحبيبة
معادلة رائعة "وإن كنت لا أعرف الحل : )"
لكني وضعتها على سبيل المداعبة

من تعرب لنا هذا النص من الآية:
"سَرَابِيلُهُ  ْ مِنْ قَطِرَانٍ وَتَغْشَى وُجُوهَهُمُ النَّارُ" [إبراهيم/50]
نسأل الله العافية والسلامة

----------


## جمانة انس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من تعرب هذا البيت؟
> 
> وَإِذا المَنِيَّةُ أَنشَبَت أَظفارَها *** أَلفَيتَ كُلَّ تَميمَةٍ لا تَنفَعُ
> 
> هذا على سبيل التدارس وتنشيط مراكز اللغة في المخ : )
> والخطأ معفو عنه وإن عسر عليكن سأضع غيره إن شاء الله.


==============================  ==========
الواو: حسب ما قبلها
اذا: اداة ظرفية شرطية غير جازمه متعلقه بجواب الشرط.
المنية: فاعل لفعل محذوف يفسره ما بعده.
أنشبت: فعل ماض مبني على الفتحة الظاهرة على اخره والتاء تاء التأنيث لا محل لها من الاعراب. والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هي.
اظفارها: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه الظاهره على اخره وهو مضاف . الـ "ها" ضمير متصل مبني على اللسكون في محل جر بالاضافة.
الفيت: فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بتاء الفاعل، والتاء ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل.
كل: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه تنوين الفتح الظاهر على اخره. وهو مضاف.
تميمة: مضاف اليه مجرور بتنوين الكسر الظاهر على اخره.
لا: نافية لا عمل لها.
تنفع: فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على اخره.والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديرة هي.
اعراب الجمل: 
جملة "واذا المنية انشبت أظفارها .... الفيت" : جملة ابتدائية لا محل لها من الاعراب.
جملة "المنية مع الفعل المحذوف" : في محل جر مضاف اليه.
الجملة الفعلية "أنشبت": جملة مفسرة لا محل لها من الاعراب.
جملة "الفيت كل تميمة لا تنفع" : لا محل لها من الاعراب لأنها واقعة في جواب شرط غير جازم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة جمانة




> كل: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه تنوين الفتح الظاهر على اخره. وهو مضاف.


هي فتحة ظاهرة على آخره وليس تنوينا

فمن لإعراب هذه الآية؟

"سَرَابِيلُهُ  ْ مِنْ قَطِرَانٍ وَتَغْشَى وُجُوهَهُمُ النَّارُ"

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

سرابيل. مبتداء مرفوع بالضمة وهو مضاف وهم ضمير متصل في محل جر مضاف إليه
من. حرف جر
قطران .اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره
وشبه الجمله من الجار والمجرور في محل رفع خبر
واو المعيه
تغشى. فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعة الضمة المقدره
وجوههم. مفعول به مقدم منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة وهو مضاف وهم ضمير متصل في محل جر مضاف إليه
النار. فاعل مؤخر مرفوع وعلامة رفعة الضمه 
ولو كانت أجابتي صائبه
سوف أختبركي في الكيمياء>>>أبتسا  ه(.^_^.)

----------


## مروة عاشور

> سرابيل. مبتداء مرفوع بالضمة وهو مضاف وهم ضمير متصل في محل جر مضاف إليه
> 
> من. حرف جر
> قطران .اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره
> الواو: حرف عطف (جملة على جملة)
> تغشى. فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعة الضمة المقدره
> وجوههم. مفعول به مقدم منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة وهو مضاف وهم ضمير متصل في محل جر مضاف إليه
> النار. فاعل مؤخر مرفوع وعلامة رفعة الضمه 
> ولو كانت أجابتي صائبه 
> سوف أختبركي في الكيمياء>>>أبتسا  ه(.^_^.)


لكني مضطرة أن أخبرك أني فقدت الوعي في معمل الكيمياء حتى لا تضعي لي أي معادلات : (
وفي انتظار نص منك لأحاول إعرابه..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> لكني مضطرة أن أخبرك أني فقدت الوعي في معمل الكيمياء حتى لا تضعي لي أي معادلات : (


هل أعتبر ذاك أنسحاب!
لابأس لقد ربحت الجوله الأولى(أبتسامه)

أعربي الآتي

قال تعالى  " هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْغَاشِيَةِ "

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

مرحباً عزيزاتي .

ممكن أتطفل قليلاً في هذه الروضة الجميلة ؟

هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْغَاشِيَةِ

هل : حرف استفهام مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .

أتاك : فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتحة المقدرة على الألف , منع من ظهورها التعذر .

وكاف المخاطب : ضمير متصل مبني في محل نصب مفعول به مقدم .

حديثُ : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة, وهو مضاف .

الغاشية : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.


أعربي الآتي :

{ ولات حين مناص }

----------


## مروة عاشور

> هل أعتبر ذاك أنسحاب!


انسحاب من الكيمياء فقط : )




> لابأس لقد ربحت الجوله الأولى(أبتسامه)


مبارك : )





> مرحباً عزيزاتي .
> 
> ممكن أتطفل قليلاً في هذه الروضة الجميلة ؟


فاح عطر الروضة بتطفلك الجميل : )






> ولات حين مناص


الواو للحال؛ أي أن الواو والجملة بعدها (ولات حين مناص) في محل نصب حال 
لات: ترفع المبتدأ وتنصب الخبر, ولا تعمل إلا مع (حين)
واسمها محذوف والتقدير: ولات الحين حين مناص
حين: خبر لات منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة
مناص: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة

في انتظار الصحيح..

وتفضلن بإعراب هذا البيت:

وأكبر ما يدعو القلوبَ إلى الأسى****** بكاءُ يتيم جائع حول أيِّم

..

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

> الواو للحال؛ أي أن الواو والجملة بعدها (ولات حين مخناص) في محل نصب حال 
> لات: ترفع المبتدأ وتنصب الخبر, ولا تعمل إلا مع (حين)
> واسمها محذوف والتقدير: ولات الحين حين مناص
> حين: خبر لات منصوب بالفتحة الظاهرة
> مناص: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة
> 
> في انتظار الصحيح..
> 
> ..


مرحباً أختي التوحيد

وإعرابك صحيح ما شاء الله .

أما قولك أن لات لا تعمل إلا مع حين , فأحب أن أوضح للأخوات بأن شرطها أن يكون اسمها وخبرها ظرفي زمان , سواء أكان الظرف لفظ ( حين ) أو غيره . كقولنا : ولات ساعة مندم .


وبارك الله فيك وزادك علماً

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أما قولك أن لات لا تعمل إلا مع حين , فأحب أن أوضح للأخوات بأن شرطها أن يكون اسمها وخبرها ظرفي زمان , سواء أكان الظرف لفظ ( حين ) أو غيره . كقولنا : ولات ساعة مندم .


نعم أحسن الله إليك, وزادك من فضله ووفقك لكل ما يحب ويرضى, وقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة؛ فمنهم من قال بأنها لا تعمل إلا مع لفظ حين, وغالبهم قال بأنها تعمل مع كل ما في معناها ويقول ابن مالك:

وما للات في سوى حين عمل******وحذف ذي الرفع فشا والعكس قل

وقد صرح ابن مالك في مواضع أخرى أنه يعني الوقت بوجه عام -كما تفضلت بالذكر

لكن أين الإعراب؟؟

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

أين الإعراب ؟

أردت أن أترك مجالاً لغيري , ولكن طالما أنه لا متطوعات , فأمري لله :/

بسم الله نبدأ :

وأكبر ما يدعو القلوبَ إلى الأسى****** بكاءُ يتيم جائع حول أيِّم

الواو : حسب ما قبلها .

أكبرُ : مبتدأ مرفوع , وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة .

ما : اسم موصول مبني في محل جر مضاف إليه ( هذي ألفتها من عندي يارب تطلع صح :/ )

يدعو : فعل مضارع مرفوع بالضمة المقدرة على الواو منع من ظهورها الثقل .

والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو .

القلوب : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة .

إلى الأسى : جار ومجرور متعلقان بالفعل يدعو .

وجملة ( يدعو القلوب إلى الأسى ) صلة الموصول لا محل لها من الإعراب .

بكاءُ : خبر للمبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة , وهو مضاف .

يتيم : مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسر .

جائع : نعت مجرور بالكسر .

حول : ظرف مكان مبني على الفتحة , وهو مضاف .

أيم : مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة .



لو طلع كله صح أنتظر هدية

----------


## مروة عاشور

رائع بارك المولى فيك وزادك من فضله

هديتك أن تضعي لي نصا أحاول أن أعربه : )

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

> رائع بارك المولى فيك وزادك من فضله
> 
> هديتك أن تضعي لي نصا أحاول أن أعربه : )



أنا أعترض !

هذه ليست هدية أختي .

كنت قد وضعتُ قبلاً نصاً لتعربيه دون أن أكون مستحقة لهدية .

أما وقد نلتُ الاستحقاق فأنا في انتظار هديتي  :Smile: 

وخلال فترة تحضيرك للهدية من الممكن أن تقضي وقتاً جميلاً في إعراب هذا البيت :

إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت *** فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا

----------


## مروة عاشور

كان وقتا جميلا لكنه صعبا : (

عموما.. على حسب صحة الإعراب ستكون الهدية : ) (هدية مشروطة)


إنما الأمم الأخلاق ما بقيت *** فإن هم ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا 

إنما : إن حرف ناسخ كفت عن عملها لاتصالها بما وما كافة.

الأمم: مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة.

الأخلاق: خبر مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة.

ما: مصدرية ظرفية.

بقيت:فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح, وتاءالتأنيث ضمير مبني على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.

فإن: إن أداة شرط جازمة.

هم: ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل لفعل محذوف هو فعل الشرط.

ذهبت: فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح وتاء التأنيث مبنية على السكون في محل رفع فاعل.

أخلاقهم: أخلاق فاعل مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة وهم ضمير مبني في محل جر بالإضافة.

ذهبوا: جواب الشرط فعل ماضي مبني على الضم وواو الجماعة ضمير مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

كان الله في عونك أختي التوحيد يبدوا الأمر في هديه حقيقيه...أبتسامه من قلبي

أين الأعراب ياأخوات!
هل أضع لي نص وأعربه...(يبدوا ذلك لابأس أن لم يكن هناك أحد)

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكن غالياتي ... ها قد جئت لأدخل الميدان بمعيتكن ...
 وهذا بيت كمشاركة  أولى مني ...
قال الشاعر :
    السّمحُ في الناس ِ محبوبٌ خلائقُهُ          والجامدُ الكفِّ ما ينفكُّ ممقوتا 

هيا من تعرب البيت السابق ولها جائزة  ....( ابتسامة )

----------


## أنشودة المطر

مرحبا ..هذه أولى مشاركاتي في هذا الصرح .. 
وسأحاول أن أعرب هذا البيت ..وعذرا مسبقا إن أخطأت في الإعراب .. :Smile:  
السمح : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره .
في الناس :في حرف جر مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب .
الناس ،اسم مجرور بحرف الجر( في )وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة تحت آخره .
محبوب: خبر للمبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
خلائقه: نائب فاعل للاسم المفعول (محبوب)مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره،وهو مضاف
والهاء :ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل جر بالإضافة .
والجامد:و:حرف عطف.
الجامد اسم معطوف مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره وهو مضاف،والكف مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة تحت آخره.
ماينفك :ما نافية
ينفك :فعل مضارع ناسخ مبني على الضم الظاهر على آخره.واسمه ضمير مستتر في محل رفع 
وخبره :ممقوتا منصوب بالفتحة . :Smile:

----------


## أنشودة المطر

من تعرب البيت  :Smile: :
وإذا أراد الله نشر فضيلة** طويت أتاح لها لسان حسودِ

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أحسنتِ بارك الله فيك وأيُّ جائزةٍ لك أعظم من الدعاء لكِ غاليتي 
حياكِ الله أما إعراب البيت الذي طرحتِه فهو كالتالي :
الواو: حسب ما قبلها 
إذا :اسم شرط غير جازم خافض لشرطه منصوب بجوابه 
أراد: فعل ماض  مبني على الفتح فعل الشرط
الله :لفظ الجلالة فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره
نشر :مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره وهو مضاف
فضيلة :مضاف إليه مجرور 
طويت: فعل ماض مبني للمجهول ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هي  والفعل والفاعل في محل جر صفة لفضيلة، لأن الجمل بعد النكرات صفات وبعد المعارف أحوال 
أتاح :فعل ماض مبني على الفتح والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره هو 
لها : حرف جر واسم مجرور
لسان: مفعول به  منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة وهو مضاف
حسود: مضاف إليه مجرور

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

حياك ِ الله غاليتنا الجديدة أنشودة المطر 
وأهلا بكِ في منتدانا ...
فقد ذكّرني اسمك المستعار بقصيدة بدر شاكر السياب 
 والتي هي بعنوان : أنشودة المطر  وقد قالها في العراق ...- حرره الله وفلسطين من براثن الغاصبين المعتدين -
والتي مطلعها : 
عيناك غابتا نخيل ساعة السحر 
أو شرفتان راح ينأى عنهما القمر ...الخ القصيدة

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

أعربي البيت التالي :
يقول مالك بن الريب في رثاء نفسه :
صريعٌ على أيدي الرجالِ بقفرةٍ********* يُسَوّون لحدي حيثُ حُمَّ قضائيا

----------


## أنشودة المطر

> حياك ِ الله غاليتنا الجديدة أنشودة المطر 
> وأهلا بكِ في منتدانا ...
> فقد ذكّرني اسمك المستعار بقصيدة بدر شاكر السياب 
> والتي هي بعنوان : أنشودة المطر وقد قالها في العراق ...- حرره الله وفلسطين من براثن الغاصبين المعتدين -
> والتي مطلعها : 
> عيناك غابتا نخيل ساعة السحر 
> أو شرفتان راح ينأى عنهما القمر ...الخ القصيدة



ماأجمل هديتك وجزاك الله خيرا ^،^

أنا أحب هذه القصيدة وأشعر عند قراءتها بأن زخات المطر تتتساقط حولي..
مطر مطر مطر ..
وبالنسبة للإعراب صحيح ..
لكن أعتقد بأن إذا حرفا وليس اسما ..وشكرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لها : حرف جر واسم مجرور


أيضًا الهاء ضمير وليست اسمًا, بارك الله فيكِ




> صريعٌ على أيدي الرجالِ بقفرةٍ********* يُسَوّون لحدي حيثُ حُمَّ قضائيا


صريع: خبر مرفوع بالضمة, لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره (أنا)

على أيدي: على حرف جر, وأيدي اسم مجرور بالكسرة المقدرة, والجار والمجرور متعلق بصريع.

الرجال: مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة

بقفرة: الباء حرف جر؛ بمعنى في للظرفية, وقفرة اسم مجرور بالكسرة

يسوون: فعل مضارع مرفوع بثبوت النون, والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل
لحدي: لحد مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة المقدرة؛ لاتصاله بياء المتكلم, والياء مضاف إليه.

حيث: ظرف مكان مبني على الضم, في محل نصب مضاف إلى الجملة التي تليه

حم: فعل ماضي مبني للمجهول, مبني عى الفتح

قضائيا: قضاء: نائب فاعل مرفوع بالضمة المقدرة لاتصاله بياء المتكلم
وجملة حم قضائيا في محل جر مضاف إليه.

----------

